# Show me your SILVER BUCKSKINS



## ClickMini (Nov 20, 2008)

I just bought a really cool little silver buckskin colt. I am curious to see some others. Here is mine, just to get the topic started.
















Do yours change color over the course of the year? Did they start their lives lighter color, then darken as they mature? I am having dreams of what this color might look like when he is all grown up.


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2008)

These are my two silver buckskin girly girls. I love the color





*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Flirting With Perfection, a/k/a “Flirt”[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion

Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow, Granddaughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection)

(pictured as a yearling and a 2yo, with "Maddie" color twin in background)









[SIZE=12pt]*Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet, a/k/a “Maddie”*[/SIZE]

2003 33" AMHA / AMHR Silver Buckskin Mare w/ Dun Factor

Bred to DunIT (National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll) for a 2009 Foal








And you may find this interesting... see them as foals! Crazy how much they change!!!

Flirt:






Maddie:


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 20, 2008)

well this is KINDA one


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's our silver buckskin filly Trixie, her dam was a silver bay and her sire is buckskin,who I believe is silver buckskin also but not tested:

Newborn:






3 weeks:






Weanling:






Weanling winter coat:






Yearling:






Now as a 2 year old:











I love her color now





Here's her sire, his black points look "washed out/faded" which makes me think he too carries silver


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 20, 2008)

you guys, every time i see these pictures it makes me want a miniature horse even more.!!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks to those who posted, I think my colt is going to look most like your mare Flirt. Very pretty!


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I guess the color must be pretty rare! Usually people are all over these color threads!

It is amazing to me the variability within the color, from very light to nearly "true" buckskin. Jill, I think your two girls should be driven as a pair! They are so beautiful. I do believe that is the direction my colt is heading. Here he is as a foal:


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 21, 2008)

I love your new horse



Very nice





Here is my silver Buckskin Jedi. He's actually pretty dark I think, he pretty much looks like a regular buckskin in his winter coat but his mane and tail are light. His points are always very dark, even when clipped. I LOVE his color



Ok, I just love my boy



Jedi is sired by Parmela's Spirit and is a paternal brother to Jill's Flirt pictured on this thread. This pic was just after we got him, he's even darker now.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 21, 2008)

This is my gelding (still a stallion in the picture) I believe he is a silver buckskin since all his points are chocolate rather than black and he has amber eyes but he hasn't been tested to prove my theory.



P;ease excuse his chubbiness, he spent the winter being a companion for a couple of weanlings and had free choice hay, he's not quite so chunky now)


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is our silver buckskin, Echos Golden Arrogance or Ari as we call him.


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is my silver buckskin EJH Bucks Spotlight, sire: Little Kings Robobuck, dam: Mini Worlds Sparklette.

This pic was when I got him last Dec.






This pic is of him this summer.


----------



## [email protected] River (Nov 23, 2008)

Here are a couple of my Silvers:

SRF In Command:






and SRF Centurian






I absolutely LOVE Buckskins!


----------



## streaker (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is my silver buckskin Clear Brooks Moes Streaking " Streaker"


----------



## clear brook (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is our silver buckskin pinto Clear Brooks Mo To Talk About "Prince Charming".


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 24, 2008)

I have two

Cocoa (who goes through TONS of color changes!):

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...ocoa/?start=all


























And Dazzle:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...zzle/?start=all


----------



## anyssapark (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyssa Park Egyptian Fantasy































I love buckskins too



But unfortunately Gypsys mane does tend to look sunbleached because of her silver dilution, so i dye it for big shows.


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is another silver bucksin, but he's still just a baby





*[SIZE=12pt]Cross Country Smooth Operator, a/k/a “Opie”[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR (futurity nominated) Silver Buckskin Colt with Blaze

Son of Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Hall of Fame Superior Sire and Producer of National GRAND Champions

Grandson of Lazy N Redboy and Great Grandson of the Immortal Rowdy

Out of National Top 3 Producing Mare with Bond Sir Galahad Breeding


----------

